# Mixed Nuts AMNPS & MES 30



## smoking b (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok rolling right along I figured I might as well smoke some nuts while waiting for my picnic to rest & be pulled. I used almonds, pecans & walnuts. I used a recipe posted by SmokingOhioButcher & modified it for my use. Thanks man!

Here are half the nuts I mixed together













PICT0838.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 17, 2012






I then coated them with olive oil & sprinkled them with fine popcorn salt, garlic powder & onion powder mixing them thoroughly. After they were coated I added a little parmesan cheese to them & mixed again.













PICT0839.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 17, 2012






I put them in pie tins that had lots of little holes in the bottom for smoke to pass through. Here are half of them. I got the other half done & they were ready to go in the smoker.













PICT0840.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 17, 2012






Here they are happily smoking away. I staggered them for ease of circulation. Gonna pull that picnic soon & prep a top round for after the nuts are done 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Updates to follow


----------



## sqwib (Dec 17, 2012)

Dare I say it...

Your nuts look awesome lol.

Looking forward to the updates


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 17, 2012)

SQWIB said:


> Dare I say it...
> 
> Your nuts look awesome lol.
> 
> Looking forward to the updates


----------



## smoking b (Dec 17, 2012)

SQWIB said:


> Dare I say it...
> 
> Your nuts look awesome lol.
> 
> Looking forward to the updates


Lol thanks SQWIB! I just took the nuts out of the smoker.













PICT0845.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 17, 2012






Here they are cooling off...













PICT0846.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 17, 2012






Closeup of the tasty little things













PICT0847.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 17, 2012






So good! Yummmmm! Now on to the top round...


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok with the chance of it sounding bad......

Those nuts look great......


----------



## smoking b (Dec 17, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> Ok with the chance of it sounding bad......
> Those nuts look great......


Thanks! Been hearing that a lot lately! LOL


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 23, 2012)

Look Great...I'm Not saying "Nuts"!


----------

